# New Age stuff



## Rozanne

This is a blog I found which has some weird New Age thoughts:

http://spiritualnewearth.blogspot.com/2 ... seeds.html



> The term Starseed means that many on Earth are from other star systems, galaxies, even other universes.
> 
> A Starseed is a starborn mortal, a human being with alien DNA. Starseeds have been coming since the beginning of earth's history, getting experience in being human and learning many lessons, reincarnating over and over again, until they were ready for an "awakening" in the Age of Aquarius and the Ascension which happens in 2012. No, the world is not going end, nor is there going to be a second coming of Christ, like the Christian church teaches in the end times. But there will be a change, a new world...
> 
> A starseed is a person whose origin is from another planet. I've known since I was 10 that I was this. It was confirmed with my soul reading and I have actually learned where I came from...the Orion system and then I was in Sirius as well as Pleadies. I've always had visions of a sky in the
> shades of lavender with two orbs in the sky.. but I didn't know if they were moons or suns.
> 
> I've just learned that Orion is a binary star, so it would show up on a planet as two suns. I have had thousands of past life since my origin, many of them on Atlantis.
> 
> When the starseeds started coming to earth, Atlantis was the first place they went to. It had everything that needed... a variety of climates, natural resources like fresh water, minerals, crops, animals. Tim and I were some of the first energies to go there. Humans slowly evolved and we had many lives on Atlantis.
> 
> All people have many past lives but everyone has to have an origin. The origin can be from the angelic realm, elemental (fairies), starborn, or earth born. The majority of people are, of course, earth born. But high number of people are what are called Starseeds, who are starborn humans.
> 
> This is going back 50,000 years or more. Most starseeds came to earth as energy and evolved into human beings on Atlantis... supposedly the very first continent inhabited on earth. It is believed by most Starseeds, Lightworkers, and Indigos that there is a Higher Power, a Creator, called God or Goddess by most of them, and that the Higher Power oversees not just earth, but all planets and the entire universe. This is about faith not about religion. And that when you reincarnate, you can incarnate to not just earth, but other planets as well.
> 
> Starseeds are individuals who feel excitement and longing upon learning that they might have originated from another world. They experience the aloneness and separateness that is the human condition, but also have the sense of being foreigners on this planet. They find the behavior and motives of our society puzzling and illogical. Starseeds are often most reluctant to become involved in the institutions of society, e.g. political, economic, health care, etc. Even at an early age, they tend to discern the hidden agendas of such conventions with unusual clarity."
> 
> The Starseeds of Light agreed to forget who they are when born as humans. Many come with special missions to serve humanity in some way. They are now awakening to who they really are and sense that something spectacular will happen soon. They too are here to help us awaken.
> 
> Do you think you are a Starseed?
> 
> Here are a few of the characteristics you may recognize.
> 
> These are from Brad Steiger's book StarPeople:
> 
> Compelling eyes.
> Lower than normal body temperature.
> Was an unexpected child.
> Chronic sinusitis.
> Hypersensitivity to electricity or electro-magnetic force fields.
> Experience buzzing or audio tone prior to a psychic-spiritual event or warning of danger.
> Have "flying" dreams.
> Children and animals are attracted to you.
> Felt Earth mother/father not real parents.
> Had unseen companions as a child.
> 
> Also:
> 
> The frustrations levels and the 'need to know now' levels - run high.
> Their eyes have an extremely compelling quality
> They have great magnetism and personal charisma
> They are very sensitive to electricity and electromagnetic fields
> 88-92% have lower body temperature than the norm
> At an early age they had some kind of extraterrestrial, religious or mystical /experience
> 92% feel a tremendous sense of urgency to fulfill their missions
> 65% are female: 35% are male
> 90% have experienced a sense of oneness with the universe
> 83-94% have chronic sinusitis
> 32-34% have extra or transitional vertebra
> 97% have hypersensitivity to sound, light, odors
> 70-87% have swollen or painful joints
> 93% have pain in the back of the neck
> 84% adversely affected by high humidity
> 71% have difficulty dealing with/or expressing emotions
> 74% report out of body experiences
> 57% perceive auras
> 63% have experienced a white light during meditation
> 50% believe that they receive some form of communication from a higher
> source
> 50% have accomplished dramatic healings on themselves and others
> 38% practice automatic writing
> 60% have perceived spirit guides
> 75% have experienced clairvoyance, clairaudience
> 57% have made prophetic statements or experienced prophetic dreams or
> visions
> that have come to pass
> 38% have been visited by an angel
> 37% reveal the manifestation of a Light Being
> 35% feel that they have been blessed by the appearance of a holy figure
> 50% are convinced that they have a spirit guide or angel
> 40% admit to having had an invisible playmate as a child
> 20% once spotted an elf or "wee person"
> 14% have witnessed the activities of the "fairies"
> 34% are certain that they have encountered alien entities of an extraterrestrial or multidimensional level
> 55% report an intense religious experience
> 72% claim an illumination experience
> 90% have experienced telepathic communication with another entity, physical or non-physical from another realm.
> 48% have seen a ghost
> 42% have connected with a deceased loved one
> 76% believe in reincarnation and have past life memories
> 37% have survived a life-threatening illness
> 34% have been involved in a severe accident or trauma
> 55% have had near death experiences
> 78% believe that have lived on another planet and can tell you about it
> Some are aware of parallel existence at this time in other worlds
> 86% believe in miracles
> Most believe in a God or creator energy source
> All believe in life on other planets
> 
> Take the starseed quiz:
> http://home.earthlink.net/~pleiadesx/starquiz.htm
> 
> Generally... .
> Lightworkers are children of starseeds...
> Indigos are children of lightworkers
> Crystals are children of Indigos
> 
> But you can "carry" more than one "title"; I'm a starseed (meaning my DNA is starborn), I'm a lightworker (daughter of a starseed, birth mother unknown, as I am also a walk-in), I'm an Indigo. I know that my purpose is to help others awaken (my lightworker status) and go towards their own ascension (my Indigo status).
> 
> Since I'm in Indigo, it makes perfect sense that Courtney would be a crystal. There are also rainbow children and diamonds, and about a dozen other kinds and levels of starborn children...
> 
> Books:
> Star People by Brad Steiger
> Other Worlds, Other Lives: Discover Your True Cosmic Origins by Brad Steiger
> Starpeople: The Sirian Redemption by Linda Tuck-Jenkins (I?m reading this now, it?s very good)
> Earth Angels by Doreen Virtue
> No More Secrets, No More Lies: A Handbook To Starseed Awakening by Patricia Cori
> Welcome to Planet Earth by Hannah Beaconsfield
> The Starseed Transmissions by Ken Carey
> The American Indian Ufo Starseed Connection by Timothy Green Beckley
> The Seed (The Star People Series) by Brad Steiger
> Starborn by Brad Steiger, Sherry Hansen Steiger


----------



## Guest

Angel_Ariel said:


> Here are a few quotes off the internet for a laugh:


I don't see any... :lol:


----------



## Guest

Sorry i'm pulling your strings (Makes a change from pulling my own).. heh.


----------



## Pablo

I took the Starseed Quiz: I scored 38 "You may be a seeker of another path"
Sounds about right to me

I like these categories though 
20% once spotted an elf or "wee person"
14% have witnessed the activities of the "fairies"

"wee person" :lol: , what the hell does that mean


----------



## falling_free

Those ideas sound really wacky and kooky and doesn't make any logical sense. People being part alien with alien dna or whatever, it sounds like a sci-fi novel or something. Who comes up with this stuff?????

Until someone digs up evidence of Atlantis i'd say it's very foolish to believe in it...... delusional even.


----------



## Guest

falling_free said:


> Until someone digs up evidence of Atlantis i'd say it's very foolish to believe in it...... delusional even.


Totally agree. I beleive many topics are delusional.


----------



## Rozanne

Yet hilarious at the same time... 

Oh gosh, I need to find some David icke to show you guys. I read a book of his recently. He believes he is on a mission to save the Earth or something.


----------



## Pablo

Its all just ego to me, new age people arent happy with being human and trying to realise who they are without conditioning, they try to create special categories for supposedly specialy evolved people like themselves just to make themselves feel special. In reality everybody is born feeling special but its what you are taught and the way you are treated after you are born which convinces you that you arent special so people make up all sorts of stuff and do all sorts of crazy things to fill that basic loss, whereas what they need to do is to find a way of getting back to their essential nature then there is no need to try to promote yourself in any way because you dont lack anything.


----------



## Guest

What happened to the good old fashion of hunting for food ECT? lol. We?re too bone idle now, I should know because I?m bone idle as well. =S.


----------



## Guest

My dog has been mars!!!!.............Really

And Pablo, you read too many psychology books


----------



## Guest

[email protected], where have you been pal?  I like your new avatar


----------



## Pablo

Im still the same person said:


> And Pablo, you read too many psychology books


Even though it never seems to get me anywhere I do read a lot of psychology books, it would probably be better for me to get out of the house a bit more and try to connect through actualy living life rather than reading about it, easier said than done though


----------



## Rozanne

Hi, 
Read something last night about Reptilians. I've been intrigued by paranoid beliefs for some time and I think there is a real dilemma when it comes to dispelling paranoia. Most paranoid beliefs are centred on aspects of life which are a mystery in the first place. It seems that some people will substitute in a reason for why things are the way they are will some single, evil, common denominator. For some people it is reptilian aliens that control the planet, for others it is government mind control.

On the whole I think any paranoid belief can be safely debunked... that's right, I am paranoid about paranoia.

But in reality, it is very hard to speak sense with people who are hold theories of conspiracy because their arguments are so closed, like some religious folk.

A closed argument is where the person arguing their case uses the contents of their argument to invalidate the stand-point of the other people speaking, to quash the debate. So a person who believes in God and that all "Godless people" cannot possibly speak sense because they can't appreciate God, automatically invalidates the Atheist arguing with them.

The person who is convince the government is controlling peoples' minds will say that people are disagreeing with him because they are being controlled!

I suppose that the accusation is that the other side of the debate is invalidated by some personal flaw.

If the personal flaw is evident - ie. can be proven by analysis of the others argument - that is different. The closed argument uses an unverified argument to invalidate the logic of the others debate.

The problem comes when a person speaks of something unproven as a fact...not a personal belief. Ie. the unproven fact shapes their reality to te extent that their "logic" depends on it and is not derived from a repeatible, tangible piece of evidence available to everyone.

I notice that in paranoid beliefs there is usually some idea that mysterious forces from beyond, even if they are just people behind the scenes in the government, are controlling a tangible situation.

So a benign situation is transformed into proof of something malevolent.

To be honest, there is a point, I think, in paranoid belief systems.

For instance, in the case of believing the government are trying to subdue the population through poor quality food, I don't think it is necessary to make a simple observation, like the poor quality of food people ingest, into a comprhensive system of thought, which eventually points the finger at some evil, malevolent party.

The existance of poor quality food itself sort of contains the evil. It doesn't matter where it comes from. Perhaps it has no meaning at all.

Meaning is an interesting subject, really. People use it and abuse and ultimately seem to get carried away by it, when half the time, dare I say the meaning of anything is a mystery, as opposed to an objective fact.

Thoughts.

BTW Pablo, how do you define ego? This is something else I think is really interesting to talk about with people because it is a subject that appears to be highly subjective and also seems to come victim to "closed argument" styles. The reason this is is because the person speaking of ego usually holds it as an important "common denominator" in understanding the human mind. Therefore, it often interferes in arguments about the subject, as the person talking about ego can use it to invalidate the other people speaking, through understanding them "in that light".


----------



## Pablo

Ego is a difficult thing to define and I guess ego is used variably depending on the situation and like you say it is subjective. In the previous post when I said "It is all just ego to me" what I meant was the part of your personality which tries to glorify yourself above other people, but in general terms my definition of ego is the image you wear when dealing with other people or in other words its your your self image, whereas the complete self is all that you actually are and not just an image. I am not all that confident of my thoughts because I get confused when I try to think about the difference between my essence or essential self and my ego, thats if I actualy have an essential self.

I know my own personal paranoia pretty well but it usualy comes in the form of fear of other peoples opinions and judgements, I haven't really ever had any paranoia on a wide scale like the goverment is trying to control me or about the Illuminati or anything like that, but it always seems to me like the USA has a lot more paranoia than anywhere else on the planet, im not sure why maybe there is good reason for this but it always seems to me that the main mass paranoid theories and groups come from the US for some reason.


----------



## Rozanne

Hi,

Ego conversations are usually sour I find...

I want to find my true self, like anyone else. But is the true self still a form of ego? For instance, my true self, does it not want to survive in this world, through eating food and having shelter?

If I am starving and I put someone first, does it matter whether I did it out of ego or not? Are all good acts necessarily free from ego? It's so confusing.

To be honest, I don't think it matters if I have ego or not. If I do wrong I do wrong...

---

As for US thriving on conspiracy theories.....it is thought by some they have been manipulated into believing in UFOs for a governmental benefit. 
But that's probably just another conspiracy theory.....it's always the same. "they're manipulating my mind and my feelings".....so paranoid.

I thought US citizens generally had a positive view of their country and its values and don't question it enough.

Ironically that could actually cause people to hold conspiracy theories. In order to believe the government is hiding some great technological truth, or fact, such as being visited by aliens, you've got to believe in the power of the government, for good or for bad.

It probably comes down to this naive belief in man's unlimited power.

Man is powerful for sure, but he is still human.....atomic bombs are made by human hands, or at least by machines which were made by human hands.

I think the reality is that man has limited power and if we were being visited by aliens, there's no way the government could hold that in.

So people attribute so much to such politically minded people. Plots to carry out evil are probably quite a practical thing. I truely believe man is a predictible creature who is easy to understand when you consider what the basic human needs are....power, food, money, women, power.

Sorry, I suppose I'm turning into a bit of a neofeminist.


----------



## Guest

Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?!
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?!
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?!
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?!
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?!
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?!
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! 
Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?! Why?!


----------



## Pablo

I have come across people that blame all evil in the world on the ego and look upon it as some sort of devil which needs to be exterminated, but my view is that it is a survival mechanism which you create to survive while you are growing up and therfore serves a essential purpose in you relating to the world around you and ultimately it is trying to help you.


----------



## Pablo

Angel_Ariel said:


> I think the reality is that man has limited power and if we were being visited by aliens, there's no way the government could hold that in.


I agree, there was a comedien I think Jimmy Carr or someone who said that aliens must have a really bad view of humanity because they always abducted slack-jawed uneducated Americans from the deep south rather than highly educated cultured members of society.

So maybe aliens once visited us but then left as soon as they could


----------



## Pollyanna 3098

What would we be without an ego ? Without an ego we would undoubtedly be non threatening, we would in fact feed others ego. The ego needs to be nourished with compliments and success. When we live in the ego we are without doubt susceptible to feelings of superiority, this in turn can make us seem intimidating to some and create feelings of worthlessness in those people. If we rise above the ego, we will find that people are generally more drawn to us, even though we are not trying to impress. Making decisions without the influence of our ego can make a dramatic difference to our lives.

However, the ego can make us feel empowered, it can be very addictive. But, it can also make us feel very negative. We need both of these feelings, you cannot know one without the other. 
So it seems we need an ego to move forward to feel alive.
I would even go so far as to say if ones ego is crushed it can turn on us, and our instinctual response would be to shut it down??Depersonalization.


----------



## Crystal

Love your ego and you will be free from inner conflict.
Don't question yourself.

Crystal x


----------



## CECIL

I'm almost afraid to post this here for fear of you guys lynching me 

I did a course that they called "The Life Lessons" which really kick started my changes a few years ago. The course itself was really good but after it finished I got private healings from one of the people there.

Throughout those healings they mentioned Atlantis, told me that I was an Indigo child and that I was one of these "Starseeds" (Didn't use that word though). Told me that I "originated" in the Plaedies.

I just took that test and scored a 78, lol. I must admit some of those questions are very leading and non-specific though. To be honest I'm not a big fan of the New Age but at the same time I don't dismiss it completely.

I learned to channel through the people that ran The Life Lessons as well, and since then I've been channeling an entity that calls itself Chiron. Chiron has both astrological significance as well as personal significance to my past. This entity has also told me that I have experienced past lives on this planet as well as on other planets and that my "home" is amoungst the stars.

This is something I have always felt deeply - that I am different and I don't belong on this planet. Perhaps that's just the depression and anxiety I've experienced over the years though.

Oh well, I think it pays to keep an open mind. Like I was saying in other threads - metaphors  This information doesn't really serve me in any way other than reinforcing my own internal drive to become a healer.

What really interests me is that people are starting to give real thought to these concepts. Humanity collectively is reaching out and creating new metaphors for our experience. And yes, I definately feel some sort of impending massive change - still have major doubts though, especially considering it could all just be my own anxiety.


----------



## CECIL

Oh yeah, a lot of the characteristics are characteristics I have. I really, really get attracted to girls with unusual eyes (Especially the almost blue but not quite, almost grey but not quite eyes - sexy!), though that scarcely means I'm an alien 

My own eyes are boring old brown though, lol. Also I don't fit the apparent "mould" for a "Starseed", since there were questions in there about having slender feet and hands, while mine are very broad (much like the rest of my body  ). That bit sounds like complete BS, much like the Indigo children only being blonde haired with blue eyes :roll:


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Pablo

Spirit said:


> PLEASE TELL ME since when did aliens become "spiritual,????????since when did having !!!sinusitus!!! become "spiritual"??????????,Since when was having a pain in the neck and joint problems "spiritual!" ??????O!O!
> Come on grandmar chuck the zimmer we better get on down to our local new age shop maybe the aliens will give us a lift.
> 
> The problem is alot of new age peoples veiw on what "spirituality" is ,is so far off rador it would have to be imported from another planet.
> .


 I like the spirit of your post spirit

I dont know all the details but there is an ancient connection in some spiritual systems between earth and the so called Sirius "Dog star", there is a big association between ancient Egypt and Sirius and many people believe that there is evidence of alien contact, for example there was a spiritual sect called the Dogan who outlined many precise details of the star system thousands of years ago which modern science and astrology only confirmed as true in the 1980's :shock: . Personally I dont know if this proves alien contact but it is a hard fact that these ancient Egyptians had this knowledge which by all rights they shouldnt have had and created a religion out of it - which is where some new agers make the connection I think

As for health problems like joint problems being spiritual I think there is a connection because our body mind and spirit are all interconnected so a problem in one area can show up in another. 
I do agree that many new age views on what constitutes spirituality are pretty warped, but what constitutes being spiritual is a personal thing and highly debatable, some people even say being violent can be spiritual if it makes people develop more quickly so who really knows.


----------



## Guest

Spirit said:


> What a load of twotle!"-is that a real word? Thanks darren for the cross eyededness :? Twas fun.
> 
> Kind regards
> Spirit.


Pleasure :wink:

Kind regards
Darren.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Pablo

Hi I have tried the Bach essences although I tried to diagnose myself which didnt really work for me, I think having someone who is experienced could make a difference, I had some success with mineral essences though which was diagnosed properly by a kinesiologist.



Spirit said:


> I ghess my main problem with the new age market is that "new age" seems to have and seems to be -hijacking- alot of what is tradional and in my opinion sacred and turning it into commercial rubbish,not that I want to sound sentimental.Much of what is now so called new age has been practised in a sacred manner for thousands of years and I dont think new agers are inventing anything new or appreiciating that fact.


This is exactly the problem, also what is funny is the many of the new agers dont even do their research properly, take Atlantis for example: new agers go on about it all the time as some sort of spiritual utopia and claim to be descendants from there but if you actually do your research the earliest mention of Atlantis is by Plato and he describes Atlantis as spiritually advanced superhumans but they were also a cruel dominating race who had slaves and tried to take over the world and he said that one of the greatest victories was of the Greeks over Atlantis. So in other words ATLANTIS WAS AN EVIL EMPIRE, so I would rather be a reincarnated Greek any day 

Also there is an disturbing amount of similarity between between the "new age movement" and the occult groups which gained popularity in Germany at the turn of the century. Groups like the Thule society which Hitler eventually became a memeber believed their roots lay in Atlantis and promoted a return to the Arian race and studied astrology and rune power. People may laugh at the connection I am making here but I have even heard that the modern Indigo child movement believes that Indigos are likely to have blue eyes and blonde hair (sound familiar). 
If you do your research ultimatley both the new age movement and many of the Nazi occult groups can be traced back the Theosophy movement of Madame Blatvsky and the work of Alestair Crowley so both movements have mostly the same origins, so it might even be possible that the new age is from an evil source :shock:


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Rozanne

Hm, this is interesting. It's hard to escape some forms of ego. I wish I'd never read anything about spiritual heirarchy. It really takes the spirituality out of religion. That's why I'm a Quaker....to try and at least taste a bit of what it feels like to be equal for a while. It is hard work though as the world is constantly appearing to show people are different and worth different to one another also.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Pablo

Your son sounds very wise spirit  , you dont know how refreshing it is for me to hear that there are parents like you in the world who dont feel like it is your responsibility to make your child into "somebody", not that I am an expert in parenting or anything but it makes me angry when I see parents telling their children that they have to become something in the future as if they arent anything in the present, wheras in reality children are often much more wise in certain ways than adults and we can usually learn as much from them as they can from us. 
In my case anyway I feel that I understood many essential things about life far more clearly when I was younger than I do now i suppose because I could sense things much more directly and my emotional sensitivity was more clear.. I hope to get that back someday.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Rozanne

We sang things like "Kum-by-ah" and "think of the world without any flowers" when I was at school. They summed up some kind of childhood gratitude. I felt touched by the message of some of them occasionally and had peak existential experiences. (Once when singing "someone's crying lord, Kum-by-ah, someone's crying lord, Kum-by-ah").

There was one song which, whenever we sang it always gave me peak experiences. I need to try and remember how it went. Something about bits of string and planes refueling.

The descant like chorusses sometimes made me feel so uplifted as to no longer be real....

Streets of London and When I'm 64 were well liked.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## CECIL

Doctor Nickabocka, nickabocka number nine, he likes to sing and keep in time. Now lets get the rhythm of the hips *clap clap*. Now you've got the rhythm of the hips *Clap clap*. Now let's get the rhythm of the number nine...1,2,3456789....

That song still gets stuck in my head so many years later. And don't get me started on the Hokey Pokey :roll:


----------

